# Lymphoma



## hotel4dogs

Hi Annie and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry that you found us under such sad circumstances.
We have a "celebrity" dog here on the forum, Meggie, if you do a search under "lymphoma" on the forum you will find Meggie's story as well as hundreds of posts about her and her mom. She has been battling lymphoma for a very long time.
I know it's a tough decision, but honestly a lot of dogs do very well on chemo, and most do not get very sick from it. A remission of a year or more is not uncommon, but I'm sure others on the forum can help you more than I can.
One site I would suggest is www.landofpuregold.com, which is dedicated to golden retrievers, and addresses cancer at length. Some very good information among the 1000+ pages on that site.
Have they determined which type of lymphoma she has, B cell or T cell? 
Again, welcome.


----------



## tippykayak

Hi Annie,

I went through this back in December, and we had to put down our Gus a little less than two weeks after the diagnosis because things progressed so fast. He had Cutaneous T-cell, though, which is rare, fast, and responds relatively poorly to chemo.

A lot of B-cell dogs do well, as do some T-cell dogs, but only you and your dog can really make the decision to go through with it or not.

Steroids and pain meds can do a lot to ease symptoms when they get bad and buy you more quality time without putting the dog through serious side effects and without taking on an enormous financial burden just for a little bit of time.

For me, talking about Gus, sharing stories, and sending around photos helped me a lot. I certainly cried my eyes out many times, but I found that sharing my fears and my grief helped them move through me. After all, we only cry because of the joy we've known, right?

Be strong and don't be afraid to keep us updated. You've got a forum full of people who will love hearing about your Lady and will love seeing pictures of her. And there will be people (once they notice this thread) with more advice and perspective about chemo, managing symptoms, and how to know it's time.


----------



## Our3dogs

Hi Annie, I think I have seen you on the GRiC website over the years, but have not seen you there is a while. Sorry to hear about Lady Antonia. Several years ago, one of our first Goldens had lymphoma as well. At the time we opted not to chemo. However, shortly after he was diagnosed he started to stop eating, etc. We put him on Pred. just to stimulate his appetite. However, what it did was to put it in remission for a year. It was almost a year to the month he was diagnosed that it seriously started to return and we had to make the decision for him. Yes, there were some side effects to the Pred., but we can say he did have a very good year. For several months if you did not know he had cancer, you would have been surprised to find out. Just this past January, we had to put our 9 year old female through chemo. I can vouch for the fact that she did handle it very well. Yes, she was tired. But she only had one incidence where she had a bit of a side affect and did not want to eat for a day or so. Not bad for 5 sessions of chemo that went from January through April, along with pills she had to take as well. Her hair did become very thin, and she lost all her feathers, but they are now slowly returning. To do it over again - I might have opted to do chemo for our first dog now that I know what I know about the whole chemo process. Definitely discuss the use of Pred with your vet. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Annie, sorry to hear about Lady Antonia. Is Sir Gordon still with you? There are many good chemo stories out there, as well as some not so successful ones. I think it's a tough decision whether to pursue chemo, but only you and hubby can make the ultimate decision.

Howdy, Phyllis....glad to hear Lacey's doing so well.


----------



## djoz

So sorry about your golden's diagnosis. My 13 1/2 Murphy was recently diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma-a whole different cancer, but I definitely know how you feel. Murphy was diagnosed in July and given 2-4 months. We have decided against surgery and chemo. We did however create a great organic diet for him, the tumor has not grown and we have stabilized his weight so that he is not losing any more. The diet has rejuvenated him and we hope his last few months will be happy and peaceful.

Know whatever decisions you make, you are doing what's best for your dog.

Darlene


----------



## goldencontriever3

Annie,

I am so sorry to hear about Lady Antonia. Whatever treatment you decide on is the right decision for you and your pup. We have a 6yo Tasha that we recently adopted that was diagnosed with T-cell lymphoma in November. She had 6 rounds of chemo which she tolerated well and is currently in remission. Whatever you decide cherish the time you have together. Everyday is a blessing. Know that you can come here for support and advice. The members on the forum are great. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## AnnieVA

Thanks folks!

I hope to see more postings from other folks as well. I promise to get back to you this weekend. I hope you can understand that I'm drained. Have not slept much or eaten much since Saturday. I have to rebound myself. GeZZZZZZ!
As for you folks who were on the GRIC Forum..., yup it is indeed me. Sir Gordon Fraser sends lots of wags & woofs to you guys. We have a new addition that we rescued recently. His name is, Sir Oswald Fraser. Lots to tell on him as he came to me with massive CSA.

So, on that note I'm saying night-night. Will again check in on this weekend and as I said can answer some questions & explain better what is going on with Lady Antonia Fraser & what we are doing care wise for her.

Hugs,

Annie, VA


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just LOVE the names! Is there a story behind them?


----------



## Fidele

Hi Annie!
I'm on GRiC as well. My Belle (pictured below) was diagnosed with lymphoma, tolerated chemo well, and we had her for a year after diagnosis. I know it's heartbreaking to deal with, but just one word of advice: Think really hard before you make the decision for or against chemo - and don't start the prednisone until you are absolutely sure. Prednisone is certainly one treatment for lymphoma, and may be prescribed in conjunction with chemo - BUT - prednisone taken before starting a chemo protocol may hamper the chemo's effectiveness. 

At first, for Belle, I said no chemo & the vet started her on prednisone without telling me about the drawbacks of the pred in relation to the chemo. Shortly after starting the pred, & after doing more homework, I decided to try chemo anyway - No telling how well Belle might have done if I had been more educated when she was first diagnosed.

Here is the link to the thread for Meggie's lymphoma story that was mentioned earlier in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28984 I believe Meggie's Mom, Cindy would be a good resource for you. 

I know you will make the decision that's best for you and your sweet girl, and the knowlegeable support you will find here on GRF is wonderful! Take care of yourself too!
Fidele


----------



## Hudson

Sorry for your diagnosis, you have come to the right place for support and info, there are many caring people here, who are here to share your journey and offer you advise. Please keep us posted and thinking of you both as you face the fight and future together.


----------



## Noey

Sorry about this news. You have come to the right place for support and suggestions. Thoughts are with you as you travel this difficult journey.


----------



## Our3dogs

Just wanted to confirm the post Fidele made about the choice to use Pred. We had made the final decision not to do chemo. We actually started the Pred. just because we thought it would buy us a few more days and would help him eat. We had no idea he would react the way he did and have it reduce the size of his lymph nodes. BUT I also know, that if the cancer would have not gotten him a year later, I think the side affects of the Pred would have. Fidele, you are so right about being educated about chemo. So many years ago, all my husband and I could think about was the affects it had on humans and just did not understand enough about how they treat dogs with it so we totally dismissed it as an option. As with our Lacey (who just finished it) at the advice of our vet, if she were to have had bad side affects and big problems tolerating it we would have stopped the treatments. 
The medical choices we make to treat our dogs - or not - is a very personal one. Whichever option we chose, we know we are only thinking of our pets best interests. Annie, we folded our hands and doggie paws last night and kept you in our thoughts. Too many of us have already been in your shoes.


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome and I am sorry that you had to find us due to Annie's diagnosis. I have never had to deal with this but no matter what decision you make it is right for her and your family. Know that we are with you and hope you come here and talk with us. If nothing more to just talk, cry or rant. ((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## esSJay

Hi Annie,

Welcome to GRF, unfortunately it's under these circumstances but I hope that you find some helpful information and at the very least, know that we are here to help you through this horrible disease with your beloved Lady.

My family lost our heart dog, Skokie, at the young age of 4. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma and unfortunately things progressed so quickly that it was a matter of days (less than 2 weeks) from the first symptoms to her last breath. My parents did not do any chemo treatment as the cancer was so advanced by the time the vet got around to returning her test results. 

I miss her so much and still breakdown every couple of months when I think of her. 

I know that many others on the forum have had much success with chemo treatment and wish you and Lady all of the best. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Hi Annie,

Welcome to the forum, so sorry it is under such dire circumstances.

My former golden was diagnosed with lymphoma and we opted for chemo. It was the best decision I've ever made and she lived for 3 years post diagnosis. She had fabulous quality of life and was able to do everything she normally did. 

Another miraculous survival story is Meggie's as others have already mentioned. I believe Meggie is the same age as your girl

No matter what you decide to do, it is always the right choice for you and Lady.

You and Lady will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hi Annie - I am so sorry for your sweet girl's diagnosis. Treatment is a very personal decision, but I'm confused about what you've read that leads you to believe that life expectancy after chemo treatment is very short. I would encourage you to at least see an oncologist before you write off treatment. I'm not sure where in Virginia you are, but many people make the drive to Raleigh to see the onco staff at NCSU. An initial visit, which would give you options with expectations would not be very expensive and could give you a year or more with your girl. Megs was 9 when she was diagnosed and is still with me in first remission 19 months later. When I compare the 10 days she experienced nausea to the 19 months + we have together, I know we made the right decision. Keep in mind that one year of a dog's life is equivalent to 7-8 human years and I would say that canine oncology is doing a good job. 

Best to you and Lady Antonia Fraser. I can also tell you that no matter your decision, the people on this forum have been my support and salvation for the past 19 months. We will do the same for you.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Annie - So sorry to hear about the hated lymphoma. When my sweet Riley was diagnosed last Sept. I was devastated and scared. He was my third golden to get cancer, but lymphoma can be treatable. Just read about Meggie. I foung GR Forum while searching about canine cancer and Meggie's lymphoma thread was so helpful. There are so many wonderful people in here who truely care and I don't think I could have handled things as well without the support. Riley was 6 when diagnosed so we tried chemo thinking the first sign of illness or sign it wasn't working - we'd stop. He had T-cell, which is more resistant but he made it to remission just before Thanksgiving and we went through the holidays pretending nothing was wrong. Unfortunately his true remission was only 6 weeks but he had a wonderful, fun-filled and "feeling good" six months before he lost the battle(3/24/09). I don't regret any decision we made. The chemo didn't seem to phase him and he LOVED going to the oncologist. (He was sorta goofy) We actually got closer during that time. The expense is rough and our credit card is proof - but that's life. Know that you are not alone and please keep us posted.
Best wishes to you and your sweet baby.


----------



## aswoff

My Luke, 11yrs on Dec. 31, was diagnosed ten weeks ago. He has been on prednisone, 20mg,given with peanut butter. Diet is high fat, protein, and fiber. Pumpkin/apple for breakfast, steak/salmon and tsp. of coconut oil. He is quite spoiled to say the least. He doesn't walk as far (less than a mile), sits outside for hours in the snow, chews on his bone, and loves to have me chase him round the furniture while he totes his ball. When my sweet boy lets me know, my vet is ready to come to our home. My objective is that he does not suffer in any way. Dogs have a high tolerance to pain, and my goodness, Luke is no exception. He's such a good boy. Everyday is a gift...


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hi aswolf. Welcome to the forum, even if it is under such horrid circumstances. It sounds like you are doing all you can for your Luke. He sounds like the sort of dog who has earned all that care. And you are right - every day is a bonus.


----------

